# Esdifan



## carolann (Jul 29, 2004)

I've  I've suffered from severe IBS for about 30 years. The last 10 have been the worst! I started to have D attacks with absolutely no warning and there is no stopping them. It would be a complete bowel movement that was all mush. I've been to more specialists then I can count and I've been on every med known to man, including fiber, the stuff people take for Habba syndrome, anti-depressants, etc. I've tried changing my diet, not eating, eating small meals, etc. Nothing has worked. I was becoming house bound and seriously considering going on disability. My marriage was suffering. I did online research for days. I came across Esdifan. I was surprised that in all my previous research that I had never seen it before. I was also surprised that none of the doctors that I had been to knew about it. Well, I decided that I had nothing to lose by trying it but a few dollars. I had already spent so much money on "supposed" cures that it didn't even matter to me as long as it worked. I'm just you're average working person but I was at the point where I couldn't live like that any longer. The only thing in this pill is Calcium, vitamin B12 and Zeolite, which is a natural mineral.I found out through my research that it's used an an anti-toxin. It was used to help rid people in Chernobyl of radiation. Of course I was skeptical but I was also desperate! You are supposed to start out with 6 pills before meals, which I thought was high, but I did it. First day, no problems, 2nd day, no problems, 3rd day, no problems, etc. I was excited, but still skeptical. I started to feel so good that I backed down to 3 before meals. I started to eat some things that I hadn't been able to eat for a long time, still, no problems.I took the pill to my Gastroc doc and of course, he was skeptical, especially because nothing he had told me to do worked. He wanted me to have blood work done then and about a month later. I did and all was normal both times. It not only helped for my D attacks it cleared up my bloating, pain and gave me confidance to again feel like a normal person. I started to feel so good that I was forgetting to take it occasionally. As soon as I did that, I was brought back to reality by having an accident. I hate that I will probably have to take this forever because it is a bit pricey but because it helps keep me normal, I will pay it. Currently I take 3 pills in the morning and based on what I'm going to eat, I decide how many I will need. If I eat things that I know previously caused me a big problem, then I will take 4-6 before that meal. I'm pretty much back to living my life. I'm back to exercising, walking, going out with friends to dinner and even going to concerts where I might have to stand in line to go to the bathroom. For me, this pill has been a miracle!If you would like to check it out you can go to (_WEBSITE REMOVED_). I hope that it helps you as much as it helped me. My case was pretty severe so I can't imagine that it wouldn't. Of course, please check it against your other meds and also be careful about an allergies you might have.If you want to talk to me about it please feel free to email me I would be happy to talk to you.


----------



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

Stop scamming people. We're on to you. Go through the appropriate channels and pay for your advertising.


----------



## Siea (Jun 21, 2010)

I tried Esdifan (did not order from (carolann) who is only here to make money.Esdifan didn't do anything for me.Infact calcium +D tablets are better.I guess it is the calcium in the esdifan that helps some people. But then it is much cheaper to just buy calcium tablets instead...


----------

